
The TAOS operating system. (Byte, 1991) - fanf2
https://sites.google.com/site/dicknewsite/home/computing/byte-articles/the-taos-operating-system-1991
======
qubex
Prior thread on the topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9806607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9806607)

I remember reading about it in the UK gaming magazine _EDGE_ sometime back in
1994: [https://www.resetera.com/threads/90s-tech-taos-systems-os-
he...](https://www.resetera.com/threads/90s-tech-taos-systems-os-
heterogeneous-computing-ray-tracing-parallel-processing-arcade-game.40829/)

